# Rooster Fish Hunt



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

I have been looking for a destination for rooster fish for years.

It looks my search is over after I received those two pictures from Carlos in Mexico.

Carlos got the monster rooster on the boat using light NS Black Hole Magic Eye 753 popping rod.

We are going to test NS Black Hole Cape Cod Special Surf rods for rooster from the beach.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Wow! We haven't made our minds up yet. Might go bass fishing in Mexico.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

I just returned from two days trip.
Carlos from PV who is guiding for inshore fishing called me they catch rooster pretty good from the beach in south of PV. As I have many fishing scheduled planned in Sept, I decided to fish there when it is good and purchased air ticket to PV in three days after he called.

I have been trying to catch rooster on poppers for long, but I never had a real good fishing. So I didn't expect much though Carlos said fishing is pretty good.

We decided to scout the area on the boat first. 
The beach is unspoiled beauty unlike PV.The farther we went, the more we had hit from rooster.
We used Robert Ranger and and local fishermen's favorite called Ice Cream. 
Many roosters followed the lures, but most of them didn't hit lures. Fast retrieval got more hit by skipping surface.

with Carlos known as Mr Snook in PV. 


Tito provided his boat for the scouting trip. He is also addicted to rooster popping. 


Rooster lure called Ice Cream


Carlos got the most hit by retrieving the lure very fast using Daiwa Saltist 6500 with 6.2:1 gear ratio.
He used Black Hole Magic Eye 804 rod.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

I tested new 9'6" Black Hole Sea Phias Monster rod. The rod is only 7.65 oz. I thought it is too light to cast 3 oz Ranger, but it is not. I could cast without any issue and it cast great. I am going to test the rod for blue and striped bass.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Adrian fighting another rooster while Carlos took pictures.






They say bites are good only in the morning. But we had steady bites in the afternoon too.
After fishing we went a small village in the south and stayed there for tomorrow's rooster fishing from the surf. It is so nice to have a Pacifico/Corona beer after popping all day. 






continued.....


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

On the second day we tried the beach north of the village where we scouted on the boat yesterday.
When we arrived the beach, I was in awe to see unspoiled rugged beauty. They say these beaches are one of the last unspoiled beaches on the Pacific Coast of Mexico and I got to agree.













We fished all morning, but we didn't hook up any rooster though a few followed our lures.
It was strange because we saw lots of rooster while scouting on the boat yesterday.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

We decided to check south of the village after lunch.


Indeed, we found rooster there. Even I got a hookup with Black Hole Cape Cod Surf Light rod and 3 oz Robert Ranger. 
Carlos and I tested 10'6" Black Hole Cape Cod Surf Light model and Adrian used 10'6" Black Hole Cape Cod Surf Heavy model.















Even it was very short trip, I could see the potential of the areas for rooster. 
We met a surf fisherman from NY on the beach and he said he comes here every year and He fished in most well known rooster destinations.

Rooster fishing is hunting rather than fishing. I heard a group got nothing for a week surf fishing here and a group of three got over 100 roosters in 5 days. Where ever you go, you fish at the right place at the right time.


----------

